# LUPYLED theONE - thoughts?



## Andy D (25 Oct 2015)

Hi All,

Looks like this could be really good:


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Oct 2015)

It looks very good... let's wait for the price...
As far as i know there is no info on that.

Pedro.


----------



## stu_ (25 Oct 2015)

Pedro Rosa said:


> It looks very good... let's wait for the price...
> As far as i know there is no info on that.
> 
> Pedro.


Exactly.
Brace yourself.....


----------



## The_Iceman (25 Oct 2015)

Yepp, really wonderful innovative light unit!
And I expect something in the price range of the Giesemann Futura. All details will be available mid of November.

Let's wait and see


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Oct 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> And I expect something in the price range of the Giesemann Futura. All details will be available mid of November.



... or more 
I'm also waiting to test a led controller that my LFS should have for my lighting. I suppose that at least sunrise and sunset should have, what is really nice for the fish.


----------



## The_Iceman (25 Oct 2015)

Pedro Rosa said:


> ... or more
> I'm also waiting to test a led controller that my LFS should have for my lighting. I suppose that at least sunrise and sunset should have, what is really nice for the fish.



Well... yeah  Most likely it will cost more than the tank+cabinet 

Hm... I really like your light units and a led controller would make them perfect.
Have not seen them in Germany so far, unfortunately


----------



## 5678 (25 Oct 2015)

Looks a great toy. Sweepstake on the cost? lol!


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Oct 2015)

I wouldn't even like to guess...well go in then, maybe a grand or two...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Oct 2015)

Looks great, have a feeling you might be surprised on price... I'll go £700


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Oct 2015)

looks amazing and Ill guess on a grand


----------



## Martin in Holland (26 Oct 2015)

I wait for a chinese cheap copy...lol


----------



## parotet (26 Oct 2015)

It makes you think if you really need all that stuff... Different light for different areas? Storm simulation?... I would be largely satisfied if I just could make the layouts other hobbyists have produced with the standard equipment I have. It demonstrates me what is the real constraint... Me!
With that money I could buy plants and materials for the next 5 years and changing twice every year my tanks and practice  
Not for me...

Jordi


----------



## Andy D (26 Oct 2015)

Personally I love the idea of being able to tailor the intensity in different areas as I think this could be really useful. 

It looks easy to programme too.


----------



## PARAGUAY (26 Oct 2015)

Just brilliant,lets hope its popular and brings the price down.and down and dow---- -


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Oct 2015)

parotet said:


> It makes you think if you really need all that stuff... Different light for different areas? Storm simulation?... I would be largely satisfied if I just could make the layouts other hobbyists have produced with the standard equipment I have. It demonstrates me what is the real constraint... Me!
> With that money I could buy plants and materials for the next 5 years and changing twice every year my tanks and practice
> Not for me...
> 
> Jordi


I know what you mean Jordi...but what a great big boys toy...


----------



## Edvet (26 Oct 2015)

If O. Knott presents it it will cost two arms and a leg.


----------



## JamieB (26 Oct 2015)

I'm with Parotet, sounds like a lot of hard work and also adding in far too many variables to the tank... But I'm a beginner and this is not geared towards me I guess


----------



## parotet (26 Oct 2015)

Troi said:


> I know what you mean Jordi...but what a great big boys toy...


You're right... At the end of the day each one is free to spend his money and chose its preferred toy. 
My new toy: yesterday I bought my first DIY Beer kit, so I will enjoy my tank with standard light but with a home brewed Indian pale ale on my hand 

Jordi


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Oct 2015)

Haha...sounds like the perfect trade off...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (26 Oct 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Looks great, have a feeling you might be surprised on price... I'll go £700
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ian, only?  ... I guess not! ... or do you have "inside info"?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 Oct 2015)

I think such fine tuning light environment could be quite interesting for contest photos. You should be able to highlight some areas, or make the other dark and dramatic. I think that would be quite interesting toy for big boys


----------



## Bacms (26 Oct 2015)

Sounds like an awesome light for contests and professional aquascapers. Not really sure any hobbyist needs such a complicated system but I am sure many will justify buying it somehow


----------



## alto (26 Oct 2015)

Anyone else notice the dimensions of the LED array vs the tank ...
-  those outer lying edges will have rather different PAR values/intensity regardless of how the colors are adjusted across the array.

Even the controller looks top class, so I'd guess more than Ian's 700  - unless they bring out some units at special _get these on the market_ pricing 
(eg, Kessil's new (marine) luminaire is available at ~30% discount)


----------



## Wallace (26 Oct 2015)

Looks top class does that, top dollar too no doubt. Alto, the controller was an iPhone was it not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (27 Oct 2015)

Wallace said:


> iPhone was it not?


  ... that would only make it even more $$


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2015)

alto said:


> that would only make it even more $$


Then you need a larger screen to make it easier to move stuff around  iPad Pro I recon 

Looks impressive and very flexible, you can not shine so much light on your hardscape and reduce algae build up on that  looks like an amazing piece of kit, but I am sure it will be beyond my budget


----------



## Manuel Arias (27 Oct 2015)

Well, considering that this is a promotional video from a guy, that yes, he is good in aquascaping no doubt, but also being paid to make that video...which does not make better the product, anyway.



parotet said:


> It makes you think if you really need all that stuff... Different light for different areas? Storm simulation?... I would be largely satisfied if I just could make the layouts other hobbyists have produced with the standard equipment I have. It demonstrates me what is the real constraint... Me!



Here I coincide with Jordi. The trick is not to get the ultimate/bloody expensive/probably not required equipment, but just to have the right things to get the right aquascape. I have serious doubts that this unit will make your aquascape better. It will probably make more poshy your algae if you do not manage the rest of the stuff. In fact, I am quite sure many people making DIY stuff are getting better specifications for the plants than many commercial equipment. I am not the DIY guy, either (I have other skills but not that one) so I have to buy my things if I want to success...However, I just look for the right things. No more, no less. Just my opinion,  of course, because as discussed, if someone wants some lighting unit simulating storms...well...that is personal decission, no doubt.


----------



## James O (29 Oct 2015)

Why are these lights so big?  Might as well get a tank hood with a brace of t5's.  Nature doesn't provide flat lighting that prodeces no shadow.  Is point source from the sun isn't it? 

Unless it has adaptive optics or 5deg lenses you'll get light spill from the desired areas.  If it does have 5 deg lenses you'd need to buy one the same size as your tank for it to work as described.  Noted by German design bods and bigged up by Mr Knott = €€€€€. Im going to say €1500

€1500 can buy you German design and technology that enables you to have localised algae outbreaks


----------



## Dantrasy (29 Oct 2015)

James O said:


> enables you to have localised algae outbreaks



Aced it!

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dw1305 (29 Oct 2015)

Hi all, 





James O said:


> €1500 can buy you German design and technology that enables you to have localised algae outbreaks


 I know I'm a bit of a luddite, but that made my smile. 

I think it ranks with Clive's description of all external filters as a "_pump in a bucket_".

cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Oct 2015)

James O said:


> Nature doesn't provide flat lighting that prodeces no shadow. Is point source from the sun isn't it?


Its so flexible it will be better than the sun  you will be able to simulate the sun moving across your aquascape and provide all sorts of shadows 

To be fair I was happy running T5's on my tank and will most likely use T5's again on my next aquarium which I am looking to purchase soon. But if you have he cash and want fancy toys why not? I am sure it will work just great as any other light you throw at the tank.


----------



## James O (29 Oct 2015)

James O said:


> €1500 can buy you German design and technology that enables you to have localised algae outbreaks



Also due to the recent VW debacle, we shouldn't believe the stated light emissions until they've been independently tested


----------



## Andy D (28 May 2016)

Just watched Jurijs live stream from Interzoo. This light still looks amazing!

€2500 for the 80cm version.


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 May 2016)

Andy D said:


> Just watched Jurijs live stream from Interzoo. This light still looks amazing!
> 
> €2500 for the 80cm version.


Wowsers!


----------



## Easternlethal (28 May 2016)

I like spotlights because they allow high light plants to be grown next to low light plants and I believe this is the next phase for aquascaping. 

But disagree with all the other features. For example I had an arduino controller at one point which allowed me to control sunrise sunset cloud cover and lightning but I ended up ditching it because I realised that my tank was in my living room and was getting all those things through the window anyway. And as for controlling it with my iphone, well, I got into aquascaping to look at fish and plants. Not another screen. 

I would have preferred a manual more basic model without the lighting modes and just lenses and swivels that can be adjusted and focused by hand. This is where I think Kessil got it right. I may be wrong but i think it also doesn't have the ability to adjust the width of the spotlight, which is actually more important imo. Unless the quality of the lights is fantastic I think the average hobbyist would still buy a Kessil.


----------



## Halley (28 May 2016)

For me - my current set up has Java fern on wood which is right under the light.  My carpet plants aren't spreading because I have to keep the light low to prevent algae on the Java fern.  The Lupyled would seem to provide a solution but it all comes down to the shekels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Rolfe (2 Jul 2016)

I'm just starting up a new tank after a few years out of the hobby, does anyone know when these are coming out in the UK, I would like to see a working one in the flesh!?


----------



## alto (5 Jul 2016)

Just drop them a line via their Facebook page (enquiring after local demo's - given unit price, I'd expect a roving company rep with demo unit rather than individual shops being able to provide demo's)


----------



## rebel (5 Jul 2016)

$2500 euro for 80cm? That is about $5000 Aus dollars. I think they may sell more Teslas than this unit in Australia. Perhaps the marine people will splash out though.


----------



## Sam Rolfe (26 Jul 2016)

Thanks, just checked back on their website, seems a shop over in London will be selling, ill have to swing by and check them out


----------

